# Successful, Spring Bear Wasatch West



## Lannolin (Jun 5, 2012)

Well guys, my first time ever putting in for a bear hunt, I somehow was successful! I am absolutely so excited for it! Since this is my first hunt, what pointers would you have?

Also I would love any tips on the Wasatch West unit that anyone can provide.

I am so excited I dont even know where to begin!

What is the best way, bait with a bow? Run dogs (if possible), or just try to get lucky in the brush?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congratulations. I cant offer too much advice except that spot and stalk hunting in a unit that allows hounds and baits will handicap you some. If that's what it comes down to, scout as much as possible. I wish i could give you more info on baiting or point you towards a houndsman though. congrats again. hope you fill your tag


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you designate archery when you put in?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

if you can go with hounds, give someone over at High Top Outfitters a ring. Great guys, awesome dogs, and a price you just can't beat. Seriously, I cannot express how awesome these guys are!


----------



## Lannolin (Jun 5, 2012)

I did not specify just archery when I put in. My tag is: 

7019	Black bear,	Limited-entry, Any legal weapon, Wasatch Mtns, West (bear). 

I am so lost and excited it is unreal. I have been looking for more information on the DWR's website but have not found much. Anyone have experience with what I can do? I will be giving them a call tomorrow to find out more!


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

with the Any Legal Weapon you are not allowed to bait. That leaves you with spot and stalk or hire someone with hounds. If you hire someone, do your homework and make sure they have all the required licenses.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Why cant he choose a bow with his any legal weapon tag and hunt bait?

Ive never hunted bear but i interpret it to mean if i shoot something with a rifle i cant use bait. If i want to shoot it with a bow i can. However id never just go hunt the way i want without knowing whats legal anyways


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> Bear baiting
> Utah Code § 23-20-3 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-33-13
> *You can only bait a bear if you obtain a bear premium limited-entry archery permit or a bear limited-entry archery permit.* You must also have a certificate of registration for baiting.
> You may not bait if you have a bear harvest- objective permit.
> ...





swbuckmaster said:


> Why cant he choose a bow with his any legal weapon tag and hunt bait?


'Cause the rules specifically limit the use of bait to holders of ARCHERY permits. You can use a bow during an "Any Weapons" hunt, but you can't hunt bears over bait without an "Archery" permit and a COR.


----------



## Lannolin (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank guys for all of your help so far. HighCountry and Fishrmn are right, no baiting. So I am stuck with spot and stalk, or to hire or find some hounds. 

I want to clear something up as well, I heard that before the hunt starts you can turn your any weapon tag in and get an archery tag. But I have not seen that anywhere, so I am guessing it is not true?

Also if I am to run hounds, who would you guys recommend to reaching out to? As far as outfitters go or your buddies that have hounds that will run them on the side for a little Cash!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Look no further than High Top Outfitters. I used them this past winter for my Bison/cougar hunt. Brett Guymon and Jay Simon were the houndsmen used and they were top notch. Seriously, just great guys, awesome dogs, and a great price.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> Surrendering a permit
> Utah Code § 23-19-38 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-42
> If you obtain a permit and decide not to use it, you may surrender the permit to any Division office. If you do so before the season opening date, the Division can waive the waiting period and reinstate your bonus points.
> Reallocated permits and costs
> ...


----------



## Lannolin (Jun 5, 2012)

Fishrmn, you are the best! Thank you for that! So guys, what would you vote for? 

Exchange it for an archery tag to bait them?

Since funds are tight, try to spot and stalk or find a good deal on dogs?


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

If funds are tight for you baiting might not be the best option, bear baiting may seem like the cheaper way to go but it takes a lot of time, lot of gas money to track down and pick up bait and runing back and forth to check bait. You may end up spending less to pay an outfitter to run dogs for you. 

Spot and stock is a tough hunt but it can be done you just have to be willing to spend a lot of hours glassing.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Baiting can be frustrating. You could spend a lot of time, effort, and money to get a station running, only to have bears come in after dark. Sometimes they get vandalized, and sometimes the bears that are coming in get chased off by guys with hounds. And after your hunt is over, you've gotta get the bait station cleaned up within 72 hours.



> You may place bait only in areas open to hunting and only during the open seasons. All materials used as bait must be removed within 72 hours after the season ends or within 72 hours after the person or persons who are registered for that bait station harvest a bear.


You can't just start dumping donuts anywhere you want a bait station. There are several requirements

http://www.rules.utah.gov/publicat/code/r657/r657-033.htm#T13


----------

